# planning (way) in advance



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know when and where they announce the dates for the 2012 Golden National that will be held at the new Purina Show Site in St. Louis?
I want to know the INSTANT the dates are announced!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome!!! I want to know too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no one knows???


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Of course I want to know too... we will need a GRF get together... 

I am going, you can't stop me :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I want to know NOW so that we can all get into the same hotel!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I like knowing very early too...

If anyone is good with that fancy calendar system, we should be able to count the weeks and know when it will fall, right? Or are these events not scheduled that way? Maybe email the club in that area?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just saw where you are from, we are ALL going to stay with YOU, LOLOL :



cubbysan said:


> Awesome!!! I want to know too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

someone told me that the dates for 2011 were changed (a judge/golden breeder told me this) due to a conflict with something or another, but she didn't have a clue about the 2012 dates. She believes the 2011 National is a couple of weeks earlier in the year than the 2010 was. At least I think that's what she said.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I can hope to have my guy in Open by 2012... so who knows... I might head down too. My relatives down there in St. Louis might get a surprise visit from me and my guy. 

That said... is there any chance of the 2013 National landing somewhere a little higher in the midwest? Like Ohio, Illinois, or Michigan.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm considering 2012 too. It's farther than Atlanta from me, but I think if I'm going to take a major trip I'd rather wait until Flip will be ready for regular obedience classes (and hopefully will be able to do CCA by then). It will depend on the dates though, I can't take off too much time especially too early in the school year.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm bringing the girls! Won't be as close as a few years ago, but is way closer than most years.

Pretty sure Cubby is still a LONG way from St. Louis-Lee's Summit is near Kansas City if I remember correctly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I talked to our Purina rep, who always works the Purina booth at the National, and she will get me the dates as soon as they are available. She says they might have even been selected by now! 
Also, she has some hotel recommendations for us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> I'm bringing the girls! Won't be as close as a few years ago, but is way closer than most years.
> 
> Pretty sure Cubby is still a LONG way from St. Louis-Lee's Summit is near Kansas City if I remember correctly.


 
I drove all the way to St. Louis to adopt MacKenzie - I have no problem driving there for a National, especially if I am going to meet GRF members. As long as I plan ahead.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I drove all the way to St. Louis to adopt MacKenzie - I have no problem driving there for a National, especially if I am going to meet GRF members. As long as I plan ahead.


Of course, you HAVE to be there, we just won't be camping out at your house! Bit of a commute for those early morning classes...


----------

